# Cleaning advice



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Just become the new owner of a mazzer jolly, now the bean hopper and the three view holes on the front are caked in horrible thick brown coffee gunk, before I go about removing it the wrong way is there any tried and proven method of doing this?

I was going to just try hot water, fairy liquid and elbow grease, but though I'd just ask first.

cheers


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Lots of Fairy and a not-too abrasive scrubber.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

How did it happen, wet beans or something?

The hopper's easy enough to remove and could be washed as you suggest. If it's that horrible you might need to unclog the burrs too. That's easy, just turn the collar towards coarse and keep turning (mind the 3 springs when you start cleaning, you'll see them. Then it's straightforward to remove and clean the burrs.

The doser's easy to remove too, 4 screws and it's off.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers all.

Going to examine the burrs because when I took the bottom off the machine there were few metal clippings in there.

The machines cable is covered in white paint and thick coffee gunk too. Just finished cleaning the outside of the machine, overall it's in not too bad condition.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Remove the lower burr and it's carrier, you will be surprised at how much gunge is under there. DO NOT lever the carrier off with a screwdriver, it warps the carrier.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Maybe of use to someone what I used.

To clean the hopper which was in a terrible state, I bought some soda crystals..£1, mix with boiled water and soak/ gently rub the area.....best thing I tried by a mile, worked a treat with very little effort compared to everything else I used.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Wuyang said:


> Maybe of use to someone what I used.
> 
> To clean the hopper which was in a terrible state, I bought some soda crystals..£1, mix with boiled water and soak/ gently rub the area.....best thing I tried by a mile, worked a treat with very little effort compared to everything else I used.


Wonderful stuff , old time favourite. Just do not get it near ALUMINIUM


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Wonderful stuff , old time favourite. Just do not get it near ALUMINIUM


Of which comprises 85% of a Mazzer grinder!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Apparently biological washing powder is great at dissolving old gunge like this. It'll need a hell of a rinse afterwards though to avoid spring-fresh coffee.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The window comes out once the hopper is off, and dismantled. I used hot water and soaked it in cafiza. Then veg oil and a sharp bendy knife until I could get the knife all the way round, between hopper and acrylic. Then it slid out.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Of which comprises 85% of a Mazzer grinder!


That was why I mentioned aluminium. Still a useful cleaner.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Ideal for the hopper.


----------

